# ORACLE DBA ACS Assessment queries



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I’m an Oracle DBA having 5yrs of experience, does oracle dba skill comes under SOL? Am I eligible to apply for PR?

My migration agent saying that as Oracle DBA skill doesn’t fall under SOL1 so I’m not eligible to apply for Australia PR

http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupati...inistrator.htm

Experts please help me on this.

Regards, 
Sathish Kumar S.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m an Oracle DBA having 5yrs of experience, does oracle dba skill comes under SOL? Am I eligible to apply for PR?
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish,

These are the ICT occupations presently on the SOL. 

ICT Business Analyst
Systems Analyst
Analyst Programmer
Developer Programmer
Software Engineer

For all of these occupations, you need to have your skills assessed by the ACS.
Below is a link to the job descriptions on the ACS website, check out the above occupations there and see if it matched the responsibilities that you carry out as part of the your present job. If it matches, you are good to apply (provided that you have 65 points)

ACS Job Descriptions


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m an Oracle DBA having 5yrs of experience, does oracle dba skill comes under SOL? Am I eligible to apply for PR?
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish,
It is true that Oracle DBA is not on SOL1 but it seems to be very much present on the SOL2. Having your skill code on SOL2 means that you cannot apply for a 175 but you can very well apply for a State Sponsored 176.

Below is the link which has all the SOL 1 & 2 skill codes. Please check page no. 6 for the Database Administrator code 262111 on the site.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

You need to check the sites of different states to check if the above mentioned skill code is still being state sponsored. Let us know if you have any questions.

All the best!!


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Sathish,
> It is true that Oracle DBA is not on SOL1 but it seems to be very much present on the SOL2. Having your skill code on SOL2 means that you cannot apply for a 175 but you can very well apply for a State Sponsored 176.
> 
> Below is the link which has all the SOL 1 & 2 skill codes. Please check page no. 6 for the Database Administrator code 262111 on the site.
> ...


Thank you for your positive words 

How to apply for a state sponsored 176? Please guide me on how to proceed with that

Thanks,
Sathish


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sathish4sree said:


> Thank you for your positive words
> 
> How to apply for a state sponsored 176? Please guide me on how to proceed with that
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish,
You are welcome. 

You can check the below thread for the links to states offering state sponsorship & their 'occupation in demand' list:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/91126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

You can go through the 'occupation in demand' list of various states to find out which state is offering state sponsorship for your Occupation. Once you finalise the list of states where your skill code is still being sponsored & you meet their basic requirement, start applying to them. Once your SS is approved, you can then file your visa application.

Hope this helps. 

Any questions, give us a shout here.


----------

